# Kennel cough, valley fever and pancreatitis



## brazervizsla (Feb 25, 2016)

Our four-year-old vizsla despite regular vaccinations contracted kennel cough. In the process we also discovered he has valley fever. Due to severe symptoms he was put on a low dose of prednisone for a month and recently was weaned off. He started vomiting last night and we took him to the vet today and he has pancreatitis. They hospitalized him and he's being treated. Has anyone else experienced pancreatitis with their viszla?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you type foxy in the search box on the right, it will take you to some posts on Valley fever. Maybe Tnk will chime in and tell you about her beautiful dog, that was lost to it. 
My mother inlaws dog had pancreatitis 2 or 3 years ago. I know it spent a few days at the vet, and they had to change its diet. I didn't ask her a lot about it, because she had just lost one of her senior dogs the week before.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

brazerv... I am so sorry to hear about your V... I wouldn't be at all surprised if the kennel cough is a mis-diagnosis of the Valley Fever.
I did submit and article to this forum which I believe is still in the archives. It is a fungal disease and you will most likely need to get your pup on
Fluconazol ASAP... you might want to seek out a Valley Fever specialist, as some of the other symptoms might be mistaken for other diseases, Like Pancreatitis?? 
Google ...Valley Fever in dogs... there are several links, you can choose any... You might find something close to you that can help you.
I have only bad news for you about this deadly disease... it is long lasting, and very expensive to fight.
I am so so sorry, but I will pray for you and you buddy

The article I wrote is there, in the "Articles" column to the right ->


----------

